
Ask HN: Blog engine with comment system? - ffggvv
I&#x27;d like to open a blog, static site generators are great but I need to enable comments on it, and third-party solutions are not an option :)<p>Ideas?
======
douche
I rolled my own in ASP.NET MVC, initially using local xml files for
persistence, eventually moved to Azure blob storage for both posts and
comments. Fun little project.

